# 120 palette please come to me!!!



## sherice (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope I get my 120 palette today! I am about to burst, it has been almost two weeks!!! I ordered it from the beauty factory website.....


----------



## candygalore (Apr 25, 2009)

they do take a little wild to come hopefully you will have it in this weekend but you will get addicted to it i know because i did girl!! enjoy it have a great weekend.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 25, 2009)

ohhh i can feel your excitement!!! lol i hope it comes today too!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 25, 2009)

it should be here soon, mine took me a little bit of time to get also but it is definately worth the wait


----------



## sherice (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for the hope ladies!!!


----------



## Linsey (May 10, 2009)

i ordered mine from there as well, it took about a week and a half for me...i love the palette its amazing you will love it!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2009)

i ordered mine from bhcosmetics.com and it was here in a week




I kno how much it sux waitin!!! Hope you get it soon


----------



## makeupglitz (Oct 15, 2010)

I ordered mine from Amazon!  We're prime members, so I got it in two days!  Mine says "Shany" on it.


----------



## Dianerrs (Nov 17, 2010)

Still waiting for mine!

I ordered it off ebay. It's the 'Manly' version. (LOL at the brand name.) And it's been over a month.

The seller said the post office is backed up in Hong Kong, due to the holidays, so it shipped late. Which is a HUGE annoyance cause I want it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They told me if it doesn't show up in a week or 2, they'd refund my money.

Any other places you'd recommend buying it from if it doesn't show? I don't really want to pay the high shipping to Canada that Coastal Scents and BH have.


----------

